# I've got soupy pie!



## MyNyssa (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm new to the cooking world . I bought some sweet potatoes at Wal-mart about a week and a half ago. Tonight I made some sweet potato fries that came out okay, most were burnt (I think I used too much olive oil). I figured I had 2 left so I used one SP to make a sweet potato pie. I followed the directions and when I poured the mixture into the pie pan, it had the consistency of soup. It said to mix until smooth but I don't think this is what it meant??? The one thing that made it so soupy was when I added the milk 1/2 cup of milk, I think I should have used dry/powdered milk? I'm not sure and since I haven't been in the world of cooking I don't know if it's right or if I could have done something to make it better. It's got about 20 more minutes in the oven...I don't want to be disappointed.   Any suggestions or tip on what I could have done or what I did wrong? 
Thank you for your time


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2011)

So how did it come out????


----------



## MyNyssa (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know, just took it out. Scared to cut into it. I'll post in another 15 minutes or so...when I get the courage to cut into it!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2011)

MyNyssa said:


> I'm new to the cooking world . I bought some sweet potatoes at Wal-mart about a week and a half ago. Tonight I made some sweet potato fries that came out okay, most were burnt (I think I used too much olive oil). I figured I had 2 left so I used one SP to make a sweet potato pie. I followed the directions and when I poured the mixture into the pie pan, it had the consistency of soup. It said to mix until smooth but I don't think this is what it meant??? The one thing that made it so soupy was when I added the milk 1/2 cup of milk, I think I should have used dry/powdered milk? I'm not sure and since I haven't been in the world of cooking I don't know if it's right or if I could have done something to make it better. It's got about 20 more minutes in the oven...I don't want to be disappointed.   Any suggestions or tip on what I could have done or what I did wrong?
> Thank you for your time


Unless a recipe specifically calls for powdered milk, it means liquid milk. Either whole or 2% should work fine if it just calls for milk.

I've never made a sweet potato pie, but they remind me of pumpkin pie. Pumpkin pie filling is soupy as well, but it sets up when baked.

Also, you don't want to cut it while it is hot. Let it cool first.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet (Jan 13, 2011)

MyNyssa said:


> I don't know, just took it out. Scared to cut into it. I'll post in another 15 minutes or so...when I get the courage to cut into it!


 It needs to cool for a couple hours so the custard can set up and firm up.


----------



## MyNyssa (Jan 13, 2011)

Well my daughter wanted to try it, when's it ready mom, so I just cut into it...probably should have read msmofet reply first, but it was still delicious. I'll have to try another one and let it sit a little longer, it was a little wet...but still really good. I was quite proud of myself! Thank you for all of your tips and kitchen love!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 13, 2011)

good for you. where did you find the recipe? if it is a good one, just do what the recipe tells you to do. welcome to d.c.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 13, 2011)

It's pretty much a good rule of thumb to leave any pie to set up whether it is a fruit based pie or a cream pie, or custard pie like sweet potatoe.  If you really want to have it warm I suggest letting it cool and then when you want to serve it warm it in the microwave for a short time.    I'm glad that yours turned out well.


----------

